# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Антонио Форцьяри: Symantec разработала унифицированный подход к борьбе с АРТ на основе множественных точек контроля

## CyberWriter

Антонио Форцьяри        


                                    Symantec разработала унифицированный подход к борьбе с АРТ на основе множественных точек контроля         


 



_Антонио Форцьяри, эксперт по  кибер-безопасности Symantec в регионе EMEA, и Андрей Зеренков, главный консультант по информационной безопасности Symantec в регионе EMEA,  подробно разобрали тему изощрённых целенаправленных атак (Advanced Persistent Threat, APT) и объяснил методы защиты от них, разрабатываемые компанией Symantec._
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

